# Erstelldatum einer Datei auslesen



## Vicepoint (9. Jun 2009)

Für meine Anwendung brauche ich eine Methode, die das Erstelldatum einer Datei ausliest. 
Die Klasse java.io.File bietet allerdings nur die möglichkeit das Änderungsdatum mit 
File.LastModified 
auszulesen. kann mir da jemand helfen bitte?


----------



## HoaX (9. Jun 2009)

Geht nicht direkt, nur über JNI mit Funktionen die das Betriebssystem liefert. Unter Linux gibt es z.B. garkein Erstellt-Datum bei Datein.


----------



## bygones (9. Jun 2009)

mhm mir sind keine java moeglichkeiten bekannt dies zu tun... die API bietet jedenfalls keine 

du kannst natuerlich einen prozess starten und (z.b. unter windows) ueber cmd es rausfinden... da geht es bestimmg


----------



## SlaterB (9. Jun 2009)

java file creationdate - Google-Suche
->
jGuru: Is it possible to get a file's creation date in Java?
->
Popular Downloadable Utilities


----------



## Gast2 (9. Jun 2009)

Java Programming [Archive] - Win32/NT JNI Solution for File Creation Date

An das Erstelldatum kommst du nicht ran, das ist soviel ich weiß plattformabhängig.
Du kannst ja ein bischen mit Runtime.exec() rumpfuschen  ...


----------

